# Goo CM-10.1-20130302-nightly-Hercules-zip ?



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

Just curious. I've been keeping my TP up to date with the CM-9 Tenderloin nighty as they show up in my Goo-IM.

For some reason I got notification of a new ROM for my build available and it was CM-10.1-20130302-nightly-Hercules-zip
From what I've been reading here I didn't thing CM-10 was at the nightly level yet? is this something new?

One more question while I'm at it. I haven't tried any of the CM10 builds yet since CM9 has been working well. Whats the current thought about novice users going to CM10? Is it up to the level were it's worthwhile or am I better off sticking with CM9 as a novice user?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Many of us think CM10 has been as good, if not better than CM9 for some time now.

The latest change greatly improves battery life. One user claimed a 5% overnight.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks! I've been happy with CM-9 so far, but I kind of got excited when I saw CM-10.1 show up as a nightly in Goo. I figured that CM-10 must've made a big jump to show up in a nightly.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're going to try CM10, I'd get the jcsullins version.

I suspect the hercules build you noticed, is for a different device.... (Samsung Galaxy S2 T-Mobile = hercules)

Our device's nightly builds are still CM9 and haven't been updated to CM10 yet.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> If you're going to try CM10, I'd get the jcsullins version.
> 
> I suspect the hercules build you noticed, is for a different device.... (Samsung Galaxy S2 T-Mobile = hercules)
> 
> Our device's nightly builds are still CM9 and haven't been updated to CM10 yet.


Ah thank you. That does make sense now that you said it. It probably is another device. And come to think of it, it showed up as a new Rom available in Goo the day after I changed my build prop to get an app I wanted.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've said it before, nothing good comes from changing your device in build.prop. 

In this case you almost flashed the wrong rom.


----------

